# Personal Training



## Tropicalgirlxx (May 1, 2004)

Hi everyone!

  I have a question about the best way to become a certified Personal trainer.  Is there a computer course that I could take and get it done faster?  There is a class being offered around my house but it is $5,000!  All suggestions will be greatly appreciated   
Lori


----------



## gentlecaper (Jan 11, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question about the best way to become a certified Personal trainer.  Is there a computer course that I could take and get it done faster?  There is a class being offered around my house but it is $5,000!  All suggestions will be greatly appreciated
> Lori




You can try this site for online certification from American Fitness And Muscle Institute 

www.sgfitnessonline.com


----------



## Uzi9 (Jan 12, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question about the best way to become a certified Personal trainer. Is there a computer course that I could take and get it done faster? There is a class being offered around my house but it is $5,000! All suggestions will be greatly appreciated
> Lori


Ha $5000 lol........... it cost me £100 quid


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2005)

There are many in-home courses available. My favorite is the International Sports Sciences Association. This is a very complete and comprehensive program.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 12, 2005)

Personally I would be worried about taking the best course, not the one I could get done fastest.  Unless you already have a lot of knowledge (like a degree) and just need a cert to back you up.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Check out the following certifications: NSCA, ISSA, NASM, and ASCM.  Those look like the most complete and marketable.  I'm pretty sure I'll be going with the NSCA-CPT at this point.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 12, 2005)

www.acefitness.com
Canfitpro is also great


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 12, 2005)

gentlecaper said:
			
		

> You can try this site for online certification from American Fitness And Muscle Institute
> 
> www.sgfitnessonline.com




dont trust them!  they can't even spell "enroll" correctly!


----------



## gentlecaper (Jan 12, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> dont trust them!  they can't even spell "enroll" correctly!



Its good to be careful when trading in the net.

I'm sure you know Dun and Bradstreet. The internationally renown business watchdog with fortune 500 companies where businesses check credibility of companies? Well, American Muscle And Fitness Personal Training Institute is registered with them and have a credit rating there.

Go to homepage www.sgfitnessonline.com and click Dunn and Bradstreet to search.

Anyway, I have taken some of the courses that is why am able to know the content and substance.

Cheers!


----------



## gentlecaper (Jan 12, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> dont trust them!  they can't even spell "enroll" correctly!




One more thingy 

"Enrol" is not a spelling error.

It is British spelling.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> There are many in-home courses available. My favorite is the International Sports Sciences Association. This is a very complete and comprehensive program.



I agree, that is who I went with for their CFT course and SPN course.

www.issaonline.com


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 12, 2005)

gentlecaper said:
			
		

> One more thingy
> 
> "Enrol" is not a spelling error.
> 
> It is British spelling.




ugh, silly brits.  turning "enroll" into "enrol" and "modeler" into "modeller"


----------



## Nachez (Dec 7, 2005)

like dude said ISSA
but be real babe in this time and age u ont have to be certified to make money being a trainer

be a free lance trainer
get some business cards made out n ur in money


----------



## P-funk (Dec 7, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> like dude said ISSA
> but be real babe in this time and age u ont have to be certified to make money being a trainer
> 
> be a free lance trainer
> get some business cards made out n ur in money




a lot of people still ask for your certification and sometimes even insurance.  If you work in any of the building gyms in NYC as a private trainer the building will require a legit cert and insurance to train people there.


----------



## silencer (Dec 7, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> ugh, silly brits.  turning "enroll" into "enrol" and "modeler" into "modeller"



That's all good and funny , But just remember, we can do what we want with the language because its ours and we invented it, that's why its called ENGLISH, not american


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> That's all good and funny , But just remember, we can do what we want with the language because its ours and we invented it, that's why its called ENGLISH, not american



Yeah, but American English and British English are actually pretty different.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Check out the following certifications: NSCA, ISSA, NASM, and ASCM.  Those look like the most complete and marketable.


these are the highest on the food chain. NSCA being arguably at the top.


----------



## silencer (Dec 7, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yeah, but American English and British English are actually pretty different.



Yep, That's right. But I'm just pointing out, we didn't change the language, it was always like that.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

silencer said:
			
		

> Yep, That's right. But I'm just pointing out, we didn't change the language, it was always like that.



Actually, languages change quite a bit over time. That's why scientists use Latin - no one really uses it, so it's not very likely to evolve like other languages.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

Woo, old thread.  Just wanted to correct the typo I made a year ago.  ASCM is ACSM...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Woo, old thread.  Just wanted to correct the typo I made a year ago.  ASCM is ACSM...



Hahaha.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2005)

I would personally peep NAMBLA, they have a great curriculum.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would personally peep NAMBLA, they have a great curriculum.



That's where my daddy got his certification!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's where my daddy got his certification!




Oh Snap.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Dec 8, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> like dude said ISSA
> but be real babe in this time and age u ont have to be certified to make money being a trainer
> 
> be a free lance trainer
> get some business cards made out n ur in money


 
he is absolutely correct


----------



## Nate K (Dec 8, 2005)

How long does a certification last......is it one of the renewal type things.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 8, 2005)

Depends, typically a year, most require ceu's and then you are automatically recertified for however long.  I know NSCA lasts 3 years for every cert/recert.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 8, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Woo, old thread.  Just wanted to correct the typo I made a year ago.  ASCM is ACSM...


----------

